# Subbing out Sweeping in Michigan



## growitmowitlawn (Mar 18, 2008)

Please let me know if interested in taking over routes in Michigan.

Some areas include Mt. Pleasant, Big Rapids, Traverse City..others may be available.


----------



## growitmowitlawn (Mar 18, 2008)

Bump to the top, need these routes filled ASAP


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Number sent. Waiting for reply


----------

